
When Are “Fair” ML Algorithms Better Than Accurate Ones? With Osonde Osoba - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2018/10/24/when-are-fair-algorithms-better-than-accurate-ones-with-osonde-osoba/
======
pontus
I have listened to quite a few of these episodes lately. This guy's from RAND.

